# 2007 Rabbit Vin # for BGP to BGQ change



## MXHowes (Aug 25, 2009)

I understand that the Rabbit motor was changed ~early 2007 to the BGQ. Which has a better timing chain set up. Correct? If so, what was the Vin # of the change? I'm looking at a 2007 WVWAR71K97W063673. Is there an obvious change to the motor that a picture of it could tell if it is a BGQ?

Thanks


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Under the engine cover the code is on a sticker attached to the valve cover. Very easy to see with the cover off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MXHowes (Aug 25, 2009)

mjb8482 said:


> Under the engine cover the code is on a sticker attached to the valve cover. Very easy to see with the cover off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good information but I live too far away to lake a look, there has got to be a vin# break when they started to use the BGQ.


----------



## symbiot (Oct 21, 2007)

*BGP vs BGQ*

I thought the timing chain improvements came with the 2008 CBUA revision and that the only difference between the early BGP and BGQ were emission related.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

symbiot said:


> I thought the timing chain improvements came with the 2008 CBUA revision and that the only difference between the early BGP and BGQ were emission related.


I think you are right. BGQ are 50 state legal with 4 O2 sensors. BGP has 3 IIRC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

